# Difference between MTL Rta and a normal Rta



## LeeGov (16/11/18)

Hi Guys
Just a random question
What's the difference between MTL Rta and a normal Rta?
I mean, i get the whole tight airflow on a MTL rta, but a normal rta has adjustable airflow as well
Couldn't you just adjust the airflow to be very tight?

Also, with regards to nic salts (35mg) i would like to build a high ohm coil ->1.0 ohm
i have NI80 22 gauge wire, what diameter and coild length should i be looking at?
it's a single coil rta 

Thanks


----------



## Hooked (16/11/18)

LeeGov said:


> Hi Guys
> Just a random question
> What's the difference between MTL Rta and a normal Rta?
> I mean, i get the whole tight airflow on a MTL rta, but a normal rta has adjustable airflow as well
> ...



@LeeGov I've also often wondered why some mods/atties are specifically called MTL or DL, when they are adjustable. Looking forward to reading the answers from other peeps here!


----------



## GSM500 (16/11/18)

LeeGov said:


> Hi Guys
> Just a random question
> What's the difference between MTL Rta and a normal Rta?
> I mean, i get the whole tight airflow on a MTL rta, but a normal rta has adjustable airflow as well
> ...


I'm not an expert on coils but I think you might want to get 26ga Kanthal wire to build a 1.0ohm coil, 6 wraps will do it 3mm ID. If you use 22ga NI80 you need 21 wraps, 3mm ID which may not fit your RTA and is a little impractical.

MTL RTA is pretty much the same as any RTA, just tighter airflow and usually a smaller build deck.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## GSM500 (16/11/18)

Hooked said:


> @LeeGov I've also often wondered why some mods/atties are specifically called MTL or DL, when they are adjustable. Looking forward to reading the answers from other peeps here!


@Hooked, Actually not a bad question, but it really all comes down to airflow. Even though a DL RTA is adjustable, in most cases, the tightest setting is often still too much airflow for a Mouth to Lung experience. Same goes for the MTL RTA, in most cases, if you open airflow all the way you may get a tight DL draw. In a lot of case an MTL is far too restricted for any kind of Direct Lung hit at its most open setting.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Informative 1


----------



## LeeGov (16/11/18)

GSM500 said:


> I'm not an expert on coils but I think you might want to get 26ga Kanthal wire to build a 1.0ohm coil, 6 wraps will do it 3mm ID. If you use 22ga NI80 you need 21 wraps, 3mm ID which may not fit your RTA and is a little impractical.
> 
> MTL RTA is pretty much the same as any RTA, just tighter airflow and usually a smaller build deck.


lol, that makes more sense
i'm sure i have 26ga Kanthal lying around from an eleaf ec coil
Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (16/11/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## LeeGov (16/11/18)

Thanks, i do understand what mtl is and what dl is
The reason for my rta question is that i have a ego aio eco for my salt nic but the coils don't last very long (2 days)
the liquid is blvk unicorn 70/30 which i think is too high vg for the coils to wick properly
i'm currently busy building a 1 ohm coil to use in one of my rta's at very low wattage with airflow 95% closed to mimic the airflow of the aio eco


----------



## jm10 (16/11/18)

LeeGov said:


> Thanks, i do understand what mtl is and what dl is
> The reason for my rta question is that i have a ego aio eco for my salt nic but the coils don't last very long (2 days)
> the liquid is blvk unicorn 70/30 which i think is too high vg for the coils to wick properly
> i'm currently busy building a 1 ohm coil to use in one of my rta's at very low wattage with airflow 95% closed to mimic the airflow of the aio eco



There is a huge difference with the draw, no rta i have ever tried is as versatile with the type of restricted draw on a mtl atty. 

If you restrict a normal rta is just feels like you clogging the air ports, its never as smooth as a mtl atty. 

If you going full nic salts it will be worth while investing in a good mtl rta. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## GSM500 (16/11/18)

@LeeGov , You might want to get yourself some Superfine MTL Fused Clapton or better if you can find it. It definitely makes a big difference over round wire on flavour. Maybe even try the MTL smilelykumeenit coils. I'll be trying these out soon on my MTL.


----------



## ddk1979 (16/11/18)

LeeGov said:


> Hi Guys
> Just a random question
> What's the difference between MTL Rta and a normal Rta?
> I mean, i get the whole tight airflow on a MTL rta, but a normal rta has adjustable airflow as well
> ...




@LeeGov , as already mentioned, airflow is the most important factor between DL and MTL, but, there are many facets involved in this.
The airflow of DL rta's cannot be closed off sufficiently enough for a "proper" mtl vape (proper being very subjective).

The image below demonstrates these facets.

1 = Air hole controlling the amount of air entering the rta
For example, the kayfun prime mtl rta has 6 different air hole sizes, viz., ... 1mm , 1.2mm, 1.4mm, 1.6mm, 1.8mm and 2mm
So the draw can be extremely restrictive.

2 = Air hole regulating amount of air actually reaching the coil (probably the most important)

3 = Size of the chamber

4 = Diameter of the chimney

5 = Diameter of the driptip

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Viper_SA (16/11/18)

For me the biggest issue with non-MTL tanks have always been that they have two air intakes mostly, and closing both down enough to get a tight draw just doesn't work for some reason. The flavor is very muted compared to the one or two MTL tanks I have tried.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru (16/11/18)

Look at the airflow holes on the Siren 2 MTL and compare them with the Ammit for instance. The difference is huge!


----------



## ddk1979 (16/11/18)

@Grand Guru , the Skyline rta with air disk inserts actually illustrates that the size of the hole beneath the coil is probably the most important factor.
With the 2 smallest air disks I could get a restrictive draw on it even with the airflow channels completely open.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru (16/11/18)

ddk1979 said:


> @Grand Guru , the Skyline rta with air disk inserts actually illustrates that the size of the hole beneath the coil is most probably the most important factor.
> With the 2 smallest air disks I could get a restrictive draw on it even with the airflow channels being completely open.
> 
> View attachment 151462


I have both the Siren 2 and the skyline and they both perform equally imho.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (16/11/18)

LeeGov said:


> Hi Guys
> Just a random question
> What's the difference between MTL Rta and a normal Rta?
> I mean, i get the whole tight airflow on a MTL rta, but a normal rta has adjustable airflow as well
> ...



Hi @LeeGov 
You asked a very good question here

I agree with what the other members have said above. And the posts above explaining these things are excellent! It has a lot to do with airflow.

But I would like to add a few more comments on this topic.
The way I see it, it's not easy for a single RTA to be excellent in both MTL and DL
It either excels in one or the other (or neither)

It has to do with the hole below the coil as @ddk1979 says, the chimney and driptip - but also the shape of the tank and the way the air goes through it. Also the deck. I believe that most tanks have a "sweet spot". If you take a tank that excels in big coils, big power and big air - and you put in a small 1ohm MTL coil and adjust the airflow down to virtually closed, then you most often don't get a good result. I agree with @Viper_SA on that. You might get something vapable and acceptable but I don't think its ideal or as good as a dedicated MTL device designed for that purpose. 

Hope that helps and good luck with it 

PS - 22g NI80 for a 1ohm coil is not going to be easy  Definitely go for 26g or 28g. I like to use thinner wire in my MTL setups because it also makes the vape a bit crisper for me

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hooked (16/11/18)

LeeGov said:


> Thanks, i do understand what mtl is and what dl is
> The reason for my rta question is that i have a ego aio eco for my salt nic but the coils don't last very long (2 days)
> the liquid is blvk unicorn 70/30 which i think is too high vg for the coils to wick properly
> i'm currently busy building a 1 ohm coil to use in one of my rta's at very low wattage with airflow 95% closed to mimic the airflow of the aio eco



@LeeGov The BLVK *nic salts is 50/50*. If your bottle says 70/30 then it's not nic salts - it's freebase i.e. ordinary juice. BLVK makes both, so it's possible that you bought / were sold the wrong one. This is what your bottle should look like. 





I have quite a few different nic salt brands and they're all 50/50 - must be, because of the coils, as you said. 

The eGo AIO ECO can't cope with 70/30 as it was specifically designed for nic salts. My coil lasts me ages!


----------



## LeeGov (19/11/18)

Thanks for the feedback all, always good to learn new things. I've just placed an order for the coppervape skyline from gearbest. Hopefully it arrives within 3 months (sapo )
I'll seewhat mtl rta I can get this week on special to use for now though, I'm thinking the siren 2
Btw, this is the salt nic juice that I am currently using


----------

